# vacant space !!!



## eyesblue (Jan 1, 2015)

well the old gaggia titanium is now on flea bay and the wifi socket has been paired with the router and ma phone but .... vacant space no expobar or mignon as yet







was hoping it would of been here this week but no theres a question on the grinder and therefore nothing has been ordered :-(


----------



## eyesblue (Jan 1, 2015)

i know they all look the same but aint she beautiful xxx


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Nice! Let the romance begin


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

lovely enjoy


----------



## eyesblue (Jan 1, 2015)

Im smitten xxxx


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Looking good. Go forth and caffeinate.


----------

